# Cleaning glass tank ???



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I am trying to clean an empty glass tank (inside & out), and I need to know the best way to remove hard water spots without scratching the glass (it looks like calcium build-up).

I am trying to avoid harsh chemicals. Is there something I can use?

Any ideas?


----------



## riffraffxl (Aug 2, 2007)

I think some people use vinegar or razor blades to scrape the glass. Anyone else want to chime in? I'm not sure.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a tank and on the outside I used the magic eraser. But I didn't want to harm my fish so on the inside I used alot of elbow grease and a clean cloth.


----------



## cubs4ever (Jan 2, 2006)

Gotta love the magic eraser! Did it work well? I usually use a vinegar soaked rag to get off stubborn hard water spots and then rinse really well when finished. Although I'm open to hear new and better ideas.

John


----------



## FishingZion (Jul 17, 2008)

Vinegar is good, but the best is steel wool.....


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

never tried steel wool, will have to keep that in mind... however, vinegar and a razor blade works great.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Im having the same problem with the hard water stains,only problem is my tank is full of fish now.Any suggestions?


----------



## JustPhish (Jul 16, 2007)

White vinegar works best on deposits on the trim and such. Add it to the paper towel first and then rub to keep it out of a setup tank. Shouldn't be much of a problem. For outside glass full of fingerprints and other schmegma I use a fresh straight razor blade. Works great to get rid of the haze on the tank.


----------



## ajl (Feb 28, 2008)

Pet Solutions sells a product called Safe & Easy spray by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals.It sells for about $4.00.I have used it on my light hoods with good success.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gojo works on hard water spots, the hand cleaner. But I'd rinse the tank really well after trying it. Not sure how safe it it. Even takes spots off car glass. Wouldn't try it on an acrylic tank, it basically just buffs away the stains.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been using lemon juice and a plastic pot scrubber with success. I use a razor blade for the really tough areas.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just did an empty 55g the other day with CLR - both the inside and the outside. Got the idea from a thread somewhere here on the forums.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

muriatic acid....it just eats limescale ..when the limescale goes which is like seconds then add water to arrest the reaction.

i have soaked impellers and tubing in the stuff...works like magic.


----------

